# Homemade ice sleds



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

need some ideas, pics please! need a bigger sled but cant see shelling out almst $70 for what amounts to a tupperware container. got plenty of time and materials, just need ideas!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Look up smitty sled on ice shanty.com


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

What kind of shanty are you pullin' ? Also ... Lake Erie sleds are a whole different ball game from inland sleds, just sayin'


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

no shanty, just a slid something big enough To haul a couple buckets drama auger, sonar unit, rods, and maybe a couple lawn chairs. maybe even a built in seat and rod holders. Our ice season is really short down here, about a month maybe a month and a half at the very best, some years only a week or two. Just something to be pulled my hand. I really like the Smitty sled designs, was actually looking at used water skis at the thrift store the other day. Don't want anything too heavy our ice in the southern part of the state usually only gets to be about 4 to 8 inches each year


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Made this one lastweek end. 1 small skid, a few pieces of spare boards, a few milk crates, and a rope. Little heavy but manageable and holds all I got.










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

The milk crates and front bucket are screwed down. Use the front bucket as a seat and made the front running boards a little longer so I can put my feet on them and keep them off the ice. Good luck!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Goodwill usually has snow skis for 5 or 10 dollars a set....ive had the same set on a sled for probably 15 years with no troubles. ...will try to get pic posted tonight after work....


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Definitely recommend adding skis to any sled. Here is our homemade deal. At least 8 years going strong and works well


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

I was just looking into making some PVC ones for my shanty and found video's on youtube of people using hot sand to make the PVC soft. Once you fill the pipe it will turn into a noodle, mold to the shape you want then empty the sand out to harden. I saw one of a boy scout troop making snow shoes and they looked better then some I've seen sold in stores.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Just picked up some water skis at the thrift store for $7, definitely going to be a Smitty style. may build it this weekend.


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Long plastic kids sled reinforced with horizontal 1/2" PVC to give it some support... Bungee cord my buckets to the PVC to keep em from fallin as long as I'm not goin over too much uneven terrain it's cheap an works for me 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Fished from just after daylight till about noon today, then came home to start on the sled. Have a bunch of scrap wood around the garage, and found some old shipping crates behind some machine shops yesterday to use for wood. started off chopping up the shipping boxes and made the box portion of the sled, then proceeded to finish it. Went together really smooth and went a lot easier than I thought. I didn't quite this big but as people that no me will say I always go overkill when planning stuff. It looks a lot heavier than it actually is, I can actually pick it up with little effort. This is just the basics led, plan on adding rod holders and pimping it out a little bit, may go back out there tonight and do some stuff to it. This will be my sled for going out on larger lakes where I have to take a lot of stuff.


----------



## Eye Doctor (Mar 15, 2014)

Easiest one I have ever pulled used metal conduit for skis. Pulled effortlessly.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

I had thought about metal conduit but there are times when you got a couple inches, maybe more of soft snow and that wouldn't work too well then


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I think you lost your sled. Looks like he's keeping it.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Forgot to mention total cost under $10. pay $7 for the skis, about maybe two dollars worth of screws and lag bolts that I had at the house already, all the wood was free found at construction sites and discarded shipping crates.


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

Do you think the water skis are heavier or lighter than the downhill snow skies would be? Also do you know if the water skis are a solid material so they could be cut and shortened?

I've always used snow skis but really like the idea of water skis if they are comparable in weight and could be cut down.


----------



## surewoodys (Jun 24, 2008)

you may need to wax the water skis as they may get ice build up on them like snow skis will with old or no wax on them. they will stick to the ground or not slide well.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Perhaps Cross country skis may be better as they have a narrower beam, and a much higher camber so there is less friction between you and the snow just a thought plus would be much lighter... often found at thrift stores

plus after many years of racing them, I got all the wax youll ever need for them..LOL

Salmonid


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

reduced the size and weight, much better! stole an axle and detachable wheels from a curb tossed jogging stroller and mounted them to get it from the parking lots to the ice. my 6 yr old can move it with no effort with the wheels on.. push a button and wheels pop off.
i am sure i will do more at some point


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

dink which thrift store did ya get the ski's ? did they have anymore? I am building a sled myself. I am in Dayton also
Thanks


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

Can't load pic maybe later, but go with downhill ski's from thrift store. Monday is 1/2 price day at value world here. I think I paid $7.50. Pulls through snow just fine, and on clear ice, the steel runners track straight. Fully loaded, pulls with one finger. I even got a tow once and rode out on it, sittin on all the gear.
I sized mine to fit in my ford fusion with the seats down. Around 10" off the ground. I flip it over, slide into trunk and load all gear between the ski's. I'm wondering about fitting up a sailboard sail, wouldn't that be a trip? 
I'll try the pics again


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

I got my skis at the valley thrift store on Woodman Drive in Dayton. They are water skis and are wider than snow skis, at the time that was the only pair they had in there but usually they have a whole bunch of downhill skis. There is a goodwill across the street where I have seen them but be careful you take your life into your own hands going into that place lol. I have seen fights break out in that place over stupid stuff. I would also check the big Salvation Army out by the Dayton mall


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

Here's a pic


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

I went for lightweight with 3/8 plywood with some 2" wide strips on the underside to strengthen it. The legs are 1/8" x 2" SS flatstock, bent on a brake, by a tinner buddy of mine. If you were going to tow with riders, you should probly go to 1/2" plywood.


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks Dink. Yea I could imagine the craziness there have heard stories too. LOL. If I recall you fish Eastwood don't you. If so hows the ice


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

dinkbuster1 said:


> I had thought about metal conduit but there are times when you got a couple inches, maybe more of soft snow and that wouldn't work too well then


My frabill sits in top the Frame and every thing else on top of that, got skis at 2nd hand store for 10$


----------



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

I quickly made this one out of wood, been used three seasons and is holding up. Conduit would probably be lighter option.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Well as of Super Bowl Sunday I would not venture out on Eastwood yet. There are areas was safe ice but about 20% of the lake was open water just this past week. Maybe after this next really cold snap it will freeze good if its not windy again.


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

Here ya go. Ultra lightweight, strong, folding. Skis $15, walker $10, regular price. Cobble this together, strap your shanty on, you're a foot off the snow.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

This is my sled.


----------

